# Looking for the Power Matrix Workout



## docholiday736 (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone still use the power matrix workout? I have heard nothing but great things but cant find it anywhere. Thanks


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 21, 2010)

docholiday736 said:


> I have heard nothing but great things but cant find it anywhere.



Shouldn't the people that told you all these great things about, have it?


----------



## Merkaba (Jan 21, 2010)

More spam bullshit.  How old are you if you don't know how to use Google? Instead you'd go through the trouble of registering here just to ask that on your first post!?  This moron just want's someone here to become interested and google it.  Not working bro...or sis...whatever.  If I'm wrong I want to see you get over a 30 post count.  I'll eat my hat.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Shouldn't the people that told you all these great things about, have it?



Exactly what i thought


----------



## docholiday736 (Jan 23, 2010)

If I could have found it I wouldn't be asking you tools where I could find it. I did not seek disrespect when I asked the question. Be helpful or don't reply.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2010)

Forget it. Kenny is a fag. It's total BS. 

I'm being helpful, saving you time and money. You owe me now.


----------



## Marat (Jan 24, 2010)

The Power Matrix Workout


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2010)

m11 said:


> The Power Matrix Workout



 thats amazing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2010)

docholiday736 said:


> If I could have found it I wouldn't be asking you tools where I could find it. I did not seek disrespect when I asked the question. Be helpful or don't reply.



Use google. It was the second link i found. How hard have you been looking?

power matrix workout - Google Search


----------



## PushAndPull (Jan 24, 2010)

docholiday736 said:


> Be helpful or don't reply.



Shut your pie hole, i'll reply anyway I want too.


----------



## docholiday736 (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought someone would have it and not have to pay the $6.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2010)

Can't help you with stealing man, sorry!


----------



## tczak2rn (Sep 26, 2010)

I have it Doc, I was lucky enough to find my copy just today.  And believe me I have made many copies too.  It is very elusive.  I have used it in the past and have had Great Gains with the program.  Give me a email add and I can send it right to you.


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 27, 2010)

Marat said:


> The Power Matrix Workout



How did I miss this? That's hilarious


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 27, 2010)

Just do P90X


----------



## Merkaba (Sep 27, 2010)

Marat said:


> The Power Matrix Workout



bwahaha


----------

